# Spicy Chicken Phyllo Rolls



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

These are AWESOME!!!

*Spicy Chicken Phyllo Rolls*

Makes: 8 servings
Prep time: 25 minutes
Cook time: 25 minutes

1 tablespoon canola oil
1-1/4 pounds ground chicken
1 Vidalia onion, finely chopped
1 (4 oz) can chopped mild green chillies
1 (1 oz) package taco seasoning
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons sour cream
¼ cup fresh cilantro, chopped
4 scallions, finely chopped
16 (9X14) sheets frozen phyllo dough, thawed
1 cup salsa verde

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray two baking sheets with nonstick spray.

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add chicken, onion, chillies, taco seasoning, and garlic. Cook, stirring occasionally, over medium heat, until the chicken is browned and any liquid has completely evaporated, about 8 minutes. Remove from heat. Stir in cheese, sour cream, cilantro, and scallions, mixing with a fork until well blended.

Place one sheet of phyllo with the short side facing you on a work surface. (Cover remaining phyllo with plastic wrap to keep from drying out) Lightly spray the phyllo sheet with nonstick spray, then fold in half lengthwise. Place about 2 tablespoons of filling in the center of the bottom end of the phyllo. Roll up jelly-roll fashion. Place the roll, seam side down, on the baking sheet. Lightly spray the roll with nonstick spray.

Repeat with remaining phyllo sheets, filling and cooking spray to make a total of 16 rolls.

Bake until the filling is hot and the rolls are lightly golden, 20-25 minutes. Let cool 5 minutes, then cut each roll in half. Serve with the salsa.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I bet that would be good with ground venison, beef or pork. I was looking for something easy to do for lunch at deer camp this year. It looks like that would fill the ticket. Maybe a little rice pilaf to go with it. I still have to make the pasties though.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks tasty!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

petronius said:


> I bet that would be good with ground venison, beef or pork. I was looking for something easy to do for lunch at deer camp this year. It looks like that would fill the ticket. Maybe a little rice pilaf to go with it. I still have to make the pasties though.


You're right, I bet that venison, beef, or pork would work fine. But last night I was thinking of another tweek. I think making a greek version would be pretty good with ground lamb. But I have to find some different seasoning than taco seasoning. I'd also swap the cilantro with some chopped spinach and use feta instead of cheddar. 

One other thing, this recipe calls for using nonstick cooking spray. That's what I used for this batch. But I think next time, I'll just use some melted butter and a pastry brush.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jpollman said:


> You're right, I bet that venison, beef, or pork would work fine. But last night I was thinking of another tweek. I think making a greek version would be pretty good with ground lamb. But I have to find some different seasoning than taco seasoning. *I'd also swap the cilantro with some chopped spinach and use feta instead of cheddar*.
> 
> One other thing, this recipe calls for using nonstick cooking spray. That's what I used for this batch. But I think next time, I'll just use some melted butter and a pastry brush.


*I'd also swap the cilantro with some chopped spinach and use feta instead of cheddar*

Kind of like a Greek spinach pie with meat.

Maybe your original recipe with some bacon.
Sliced ham and Swiss.

There's plenty of room for experimentation.


----------

